# Totale Überwachung der Küstenangler geplant



## Professor Tinca (9. August 2021)

Totale Überwachung mit Datenspeicherung ist ja groß in Mode zur Zeit. Nun also auch dort. "Datenschutz" gibt's nur in der Theorie.


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2021)

Da hatten so Leute wie Aldous Huxley oder George Orwell schon ähnliche Visionen 
Hallo NSA. Ich geh am Donnerstag angeln. Wo kann ich mir vorher den Chip implantieren lassen ?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. August 2021)

Na da bin ich gespannt wie das funktionieren soll  erst einmal sollen Sie die Netzfischerei in den Griff kriegen. Ich bekomme immer einen zu viel ,wenn ich sehe wie die Kollegen Ihre Stellnetze aufstellen. Auch die Kollegen haben ihre Regeln. Bei uns an der Küste oft genug gesehen. Abstand zur Küste wenn die großen Silbernen da sind, findet nur optisch statt. Erste Fahne rein, dann schön das Netz unter Land legen, einen Bogen ziehen und dann weit entfernt auf Höhe der erst ausgelegten Fahne, die zweite rein. Bis Dato habe ich das erst einmal miterlebt, wie die Baywatch die Netze kontrolliert hat. Gab bloß ein Problem, es lag nur ein Netz draußen. Da klappt die Kommunikation unter den Fischern natürlich auch, denn am nächsten Tag waren wieder alle Netze ausgelegt, super geil.....


----------



## Skott (9. August 2021)

Was sagt denn der DAFV dazu?
Kommen die erst aus ihrer Höhle, wenn alles zu spät ist?  
Wenn ich richtig auf deren Homepage nachgesehen habe, waren die zuletzt im Juni 2018 mit dem Thema befasst.


----------



## angler1996 (9. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Totale Überwachung mit Datenspeicherung ist ja groß in Mode zur Zeit. Nun also auch dort. "Datenschutz" gibt's nur in der Theorie.


was meinst Du, wie die die erhobenen Daten "schützen" oder denkste die löschen die ? ;-)))

was ich hab weiß ich,   was ich bekomme....


----------



## zander67 (9. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da hatten so Leute wie Aldous Huxley oder George Orwell schon ähnliche Visionen
> Hallo NSA. Ich geh am Donnerstag angeln. Wo kann ich mir vorher den Chip implantieren lassen ?


Den hast Du doch schon mit der der Corona Impfung bekommen.

Ansonsten würde ich das nicht überbewerten, Norwegen hat ja schon einen ähnlichen Weg gefunden, 
wenn hier auch nicht die Angler selber sondern die Betriebe registriert sind.
Auch hier werden die Fänge erfasst und die Boote teilweise geortet, dass haben die Anlagenbetreiber (zum Teil) schon aus Gründen der Sicherheit eingebaut.

Solange ich weiterhin an der Küste angeln darf ist alles ok, Kontrolle und Erfassung machen mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2021)

zander67 schrieb:


> Den hast Du doch schon mit der der Corona Impfung bekommen.


Woher weißt Du, dass ich geimpft bin ? 
Mist. Der Chip funktioniert anscheinend wirklich


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. August 2021)

Das erklärt auch warum die Bundespolizei zur See bzw. die Küstenwache neuerdings mit einem 57mm Geschütz unterwegs ist.
https://augengeradeaus.net/2020/09/bundespolizei-jetzt-mit-kanone-unterwegs/

Der Ballermann in Aktion...





Wirkung im Ziel...





Mit der entsprechenden Artillerie-Munition können sicherlich auch die Brandungsangler an der Küste und der im Hinterland fischende Teichangler unter Beschuss genommen werden. EU-Kanonenbootpolitik at its best.


----------



## Orothred (9. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das erklärt auch warum die Bundespolizei zur See bzw. die Küstenwache neuerdings mit einem 57mm Geschütz unterwegs ist.
> https://augengeradeaus.net/2020/09/bundespolizei-jetzt-mit-kanone-unterwegs/
> 
> Der Ballermann in Aktion...
> ...





			*kopf->tisch*


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. August 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> *kopf->tisch*



Einen solchen Dampfer mit einem 57mm Geschütz auszurüsten, das ist tatsächlich zum Kopf auf den Tisch Hauen.
Aber wenn die Chinesen unsere höchst bedrohliche Fregatte "Bayern" im Indopazifik erstmal zu Manöverzwecken mit Mann und Maus versenkt haben,
dann werden wir natürlich ein neues millionenteures Kriegsschiff für humanitäre Einsätze benötigen. 


Nachtrag:
Mein obiger Post, bezüglich der Kanonenbootpolitik der EU, möge bitte als das Verstanden werden was es ist.
Eine absolut gerechtfertigte Kritik an unserem gegenwärtigen EU-Apparat, der einmal mehr prächtige Blüten treibt.

*Aber Obacht! Europäische Union ≠ Europa*
Das wird ja gerne einmal _- natürlich rein zufällig -_ von einigen Leuten durcheinander gebracht.
Wenn jemand nicht alles ganz so toll findet, was unsere Brüsseler Autokraten da so verzapfen.

Wie!? Der ist gegen Europa!?
Ja, der ist gegen Europa.


----------



## Orothred (9. August 2021)

Und irgendwann sind wir vielleicht auch mal der Waffengewalts-Kriegs-Vergleiche übertdrüssig.....


----------



## UMueller (9. August 2021)

zander67 schrieb:


> Solange ich weiterhin an der Küste angeln darf ist alles ok, Kontrolle und Erfassung machen mir keine Sorgen.


Noch nicht. Stell dir mal vor du fährst an die Küste und deine Überwachungsapp teilt dir mit Angeln nicht möglich, weil schon zu viele Küstenangler unterwegs sind. Oder Meerforellenkontingent ist bereits erreicht.  
Okay, vielleicht ist das Spinnerei aber wenn ich an sowas wie den digitalen Impfausweis denke und wo man den überall vorweisen soll ist das garnicht weit hergeholt.


----------



## zander67 (9. August 2021)

UMueller schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Stell dir mal vor du fährst an die Küste und deine Überwachungsapp teilt dir mit Angeln nicht möglich, weil schon zu viele Küstenangler unterwegs sind. Oder Meerforellenkontingent ist bereits erreicht.
> Okay, vielleicht ist das Spinnerei aber wenn ich an sowas wie den digitalen Impfausweis denke und wo man den überall vorweisen soll ist das garnicht weit hergeholt.


Wenn es irgendwann mal Kontingente geben sollte und Fänge veröffentlicht werden kann man ja rechtzeitig erkennen ob die Fahrt noch Sinn macht oder nicht,
dann kann man sich die km sparen und muss nicht vor Ort umdrehen..
Gibt es in Dänemark in einigen Lachsflüssen in ähnlicher Form jetzt schon, bei Thunfisch im Mittelmeer genau so.

Hoffe aber das die Bestände nie soweit runter gewirtschaftet werden das es Kontingente geben muss.

Das man sehen kann wie viele Küstenangler schon unterwegs sind oder die Tage vorher unterwegs waren ist verlockend .


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. August 2021)

zander67 schrieb:


> Das man sehen kann wie viele Küstenangler schon unterwegs sind oder die Tage vorher unterwegs waren ist verlockend .



Das fällt dann sicher wieder unter "Datenschutz".
Du bekommst höchstens angezeigt ob du noch angeln darfst.


----------



## Nouldes (9. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du, dass ich geimpft bin ?
> Mist. Der Chip funktioniert anscheinend wirklich


Ahaha, das werde ich mir notieren.


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2021)

Nouldes schrieb:


> Ahaha, das werde ich mir notieren.


Woher weißt Du, dass ich die Wahrheit sage ?
Trolliger Beitrag


----------



## thanatos (11. August 2021)

ach Jottchen ,watt neuet ? 
habe 40 Jahre in einem Überwachungsstaat gelebt - kann jetzt zwar fast überall
hinreisen - aber überwacht werde ich jetzt mehr denn je - wenn ich nicht aufpasse


----------



## Bilch (11. August 2021)

Ich gebe zu, dass ich ein Bisschen paranoid bin - ich sehe nämlich eine Zukunft, in der wir ständig von winzigen Dronen überwacht sind, die überal (auch die Gewässer entlang) hin und her fliegen ...


----------



## Michael.S (11. August 2021)




----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


>



Junge! 
Da muss man zukünftig ja ne 38er mit zum Angeln nehmen, wie irgend so ein Heilbutt-Hillbilly aus Alaska.


----------



## hanzz (11. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, dass ich ein Bisschen paranoid bin - ich sehe nämlich eine Zukunft, in der wir ständig von winzigen Dronen überwacht sind, die überal (auch die Gewässer entlang) hin und her fliegen ...


Ach einfach immer so rumfuchteln wie J Depp in Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. 
Auch wird es sicher so ne Anti Drohnen App geben, mit der man sich dann tarnen kann. 
Am Wasser mit nem 100g Birnenblei wegballern. 
Ansonsten tuts auch der alte Aluhut.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach einfach immer so rumfuchteln wie J Depp in Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.



_"Wir können hier nicht anhalten. Das ist Fledermausland."_
Raoul Duke


----------



## degl (12. August 2021)

Endlich kann ich mich beim Strandangeln sicher fühlen............werde ja überwacht.......ist das nicht herrlich............

gruß degl


----------



## Bilch (12. August 2021)

degl schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich mich beim Strandangeln sicher fühlen............werde ja überwacht.......ist das nicht herrlich............
> 
> gruß degl


Hab mich an den Satz von Benjamin Franklin erinnert:
"Wer wesentliche Freiheit aufgeben kann um eine geringfügige bloß jeweilige Sicherheit zu bewirken, verdient weder Freiheit, noch Sicherheit."


----------



## ragbar (12. August 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


>


Ein Teich mit diesen Dingern,die um einen Anbiss- und Kampf-Modus modifiziert sind, muß ein geiles Geschäftsmodell werden.
Anlagen mit Zugang für zahlendes Publikum,optional mit steigender Cyborg- Größe und -Kampfkraft vorausgesetzt.

So Angelparks mit Themenbereichen wie Spinnfischen, Meeresangeln,Karpfen-und Fliegenfischen,Friedfischangeln und Vip-Big-Game Bereich----Grill n Chill-Ecke und Ü-Möglichkeit,add on -Versionen mit interaktiver Indoor-Wettergestaltung via zubuchbarer Apps wie Sonnenschein,Hitze,Dauerregen ,Gewitter(ohne lebensgefährliche Blitze),Schönwetter mit passender Lichtgestaltung---



und man kann auch keine Argumente mehr gegen Angler aus dem Schützerbereich bringen-


 nächste Steigerung nach Fortschritt der Technik---
Jäger,die in Jagdparks ,...……...

Politiker,die das Konzept wegen Tierwohl und Allgemeinverträglichkeit und …. aufgreifen und für steuerliche Begünstigung vorschlagen.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Was sagt denn der DAFV dazu?
> Kommen die erst aus ihrer Höhle, wenn alles zu spät ist?
> Wenn ich richtig auf deren Homepage nachgesehen habe, waren die zuletzt im Juni 2018 mit dem Thema befasst.


Das interessiert denen ne Bohne.
Meeresangler sind nicht organisiert und bringen denen keine Kohle.


----------



## rippi (12. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das interessiert denen ne Bohne.
> Meeresangler sind nicht organisiert und bringen denen keine Kohle.


Das stimmt so nicht, hin und wieder gibt es schon eine Stellungnahme zu Themen der Meeresangelei. Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht, warum der DAFV beim Thema Meeresangeln keine Zusammenarbeit mit den Verbänden anderer Länder anstrebt, vom DSF könnte der DAFV viel lernen und je mehr Verbände sich aus verschiedenen Länder gegen Komissionsmumpitz einsetzen desto besser.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. August 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Ein Teich mit diesen Dingern,die um einen Anbiss- und Kampf-Modus modifiziert sind, muß ein geiles Geschäftsmodell werden.
> Anlagen mit Zugang für zahlendes Publikum,optional mit steigender Cyborg- Größe und -Kampfkraft vorausgesetzt.
> 
> So Angelparks mit Themenbereichen wie Spinnfischen, Meeresangeln,Karpfen-und Fliegenfischen,Friedfischangeln und Vip-Big-Game Bereich----Grill n Chill-Ecke und Ü-Möglichkeit,add on -Versionen mit interaktiver Indoor-Wettergestaltung via zubuchbarer Apps wie Sonnenschein,Hitze,Dauerregen ,Gewitter(ohne lebensgefährliche Blitze),Schönwetter mit passender Lichtgestaltung---
> ...



Das klingt ja gruselig.

Hatten wir ein ähnliches Thema nicht erst? Da ging es doch um sterile und vollkommen von der Natur entfremdete Indoor-Angelanlagen.
Wenn der Technologieeinsatz tatsächlich in solche Bereiche vorstoßen sollte, dann hoffe ich dass es aber auch Tarnkappen für jeden gibt.
Dann gehe ich nämlich in den Stealth-Modus und hocke mich derweil an ein natürliches Gewässer zum Angeln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, hin und wieder gibt es schon eine Stellungnahme zu Themen der Meeresangelei. Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht, warum der DAFV beim Thema Meeresangeln keine Zusammenarbeit mit den Verbänden anderer Länder anstrebt, vom DSF könnte der DAFV viel lernen und je mehr Verbände sich aus verschiedenen Länder gegen Komissionsmumpitz einsetzen desto besser.


ok, also hin und wider stimmt es nicht


----------

